# Fairy Liquid Snow Foam



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fairy Liquid Snow Foam - anyone tried to do this... putting washing up liquid through a snow foam lance? What ratios do you use?

I know that it would strip wax - that's kinda the idea! 
I'm thinking of going to town on my girlfriend's 206 CC and it'll need the Turtle Wax Zip Wax (the sort you mix into your wash solution) stripping before I put some protection on. :speechles

I know I could wash with fairy liquid - but I want to foam first and don't want to waste quality LSP-safe foam when I'm gonna strip the wax anyway.

Andrew

:detailer:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

By going to town do you mean clay and polish etc mate if so that'll remove the wax anyway  but never tried the fairyfoam idea haha could work though i guess


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeh - I'll be decontaminating and pre-wax cleansing so it might be unnecessary... but it's got me wondering all the same.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Would be worth a try mate think a little in the lance then diluted down, if you do it make sure to get pics


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Fairy and other soaps and shampoos work well through the foam lance, sure it doesn't create a thick foam but it does foam none the less and is a great way of getting the product onto the vehicle and not left sitting in the bucket.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

LukeWS said:


> Would be worth a try mate think a little in the lance then diluted down, if you do it make sure to get pics


Pics? I'll be Videoing it if it goes well! (If it works i'll go a second time for the camera.):thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Washing up liquids contain salt, so you're going to cover your car in a solution containing salt and let it run all over your paintwork?! Going to need corrective action after that! If you just want to strip wax I'd use a mild clay as this is likely to require much less work


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

petemattw said:


> Washing up liquids contain salt, so you're going to cover your car in a solution containing salt and let it run all over your paintwork?! Going to need corrective action after that! If you just want to strip wax I'd use a mild clay as this is likely to require much less work


I would tend to agree.. i have seen fairy liquid used on a regular basis!! It doesn't help the paint at all.

I would advise claying, after all the less issues there is with the paint the easier it is to correct!!!


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ahhh - good advice. Thanks guys.

So Fairy liquid won't just strip wax, it will also do other damage.

I was thinking of a little hand refinement (along the lines of DJ Lime Prime or the like) prior to waxing, but as you rightly point out... the less that needs correcting the better. No point making work for myself.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I believe ecover might be worth a go as I don't think it contains salt


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

You could try a light TFR mix, will strip the wax but contains no salt, though wont stay long on the paint now its so damn hot...
Fairy is evil, though I washed with it for several years before I knew better..


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Washing up liquid won't strip wax anyway, so there's no reason to use it. I would give it a good pre-wash with the proper products, decontaminate, clay, polish with Lime Prime or similar as you say, then protect. Any possible marking inflicted by claying will be removed by the polish anyway, plus you'll have a cleaner surface than if you don't clay.

If you use tar remover and/or iron remover etc then they will remove wax as well, so you've got plenty of things in your process to do that job without using washing up liquid.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I've used Fairy to strip the LSP before now and I can guarantee it WILL strip the LSP (normal spray sealants/wax) not coatings, although will greatly effect their water behaviour.

There are detox shampoos out there but generally I do a full decon after 6 months of winter i will then be de-iron/tar and claying anyway and then a light polish so Fairy is not a problem!


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I normally use Sufex HD though the foam lance as that will help strip some of the LSP.

If your going to decontaminate the car then polish it both those processes with remove LSP so you wont really need to use fairy on the car!


----------



## luke86 (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad i only use Fairy on the company car


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

If you are wiping the whole car with TAR remover then no point really especially if you are claying and polishing.


----------

